# My wife has her own lathe



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Unlike me, my wife has her very own lathe, which she mastered without help from me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's always nice to see what the better half have for tools my BOSS has one but it must be made in the 30' or so it takes out the core at the same time and it's also woman hand powered also, she lets me play with it sometimes but I always get carried away, the apple starts out to be 2 1/2" in dia. but when I'm done it about 1" in dia. LOL hahahahahaha and about that time I get that look from her, get the HELL out of my kitchen you wood/apple butcher... LOL 

==========



harrysin said:


> Unlike me, my wife has her very own lathe, which she mastered without help from me.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Unlike me, my wife has her very own lathe, which she mastered without help from me.



Very good!!

Are you going to demand Photo Shoots from her too?


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Wife's lathe*



harrysin said:


> Unlike me, my wife has her very own lathe, which she mastered without help from me.


Bravo to your wife!!
I see some apple pies in the future.
And perhaps a photo shoot?  
Mo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Harry and some good looking apple wood 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a great looking lathe. Make sure she knows she has to post of picture of the finished turning.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That WAS a photo-shoot Joe, she was so fast that I only had time to take the one shot, but I promise to show how it also removes the core.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> That WAS a photo-shoot Joe, she was so fast that I only had time to take the one shot, but I promise to show how it also removes the core.


Harry, I was really interested in the choice of tools, their specific use, as well as the Finishing methods used.  

... whatever she can do would be fine... don't worry about it...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like she keeps her tools sharp.


----------

